# Remmina RDC - Auto start application & auto connect



## ryanborg

Hi, Im trying to setup a thin client using basic linux distro. I was wondering if anyone can help me with a small question.

I want to auto start the application which is REMMINA (That i have already managed to do with the application startup tool) but i also want it to connect to a connection i have created and saved.. on the page it says u can do it with shell command which is -c "Filename" i want to know how to get this filename and maybe someone can give me a sample of this 

Thanks
Ryan


----------



## hal8000

ryanborg said:


> Hi, Im trying to setup a thin client using basic linux distro. I was wondering if anyone can help me with a small question.
> 
> I want to auto start the application which is REMMINA (That i have already managed to do with the application startup tool) but i also want it to connect to a connection i have created and saved.. on the page it says u can do it with shell command which is -c "Filename" i want to know how to get this filename and maybe someone can give me a sample of this
> 
> Thanks
> Ryan


Hi Ryan,
Yes it tells you how to do this on the FAQ

Remmina - The GTK+ Remote Desktop Client

The connection you saved and created is stored in your home directory so type:

cd ~/.remmina
ls

The list command shows the filename of the connection you created, if this is called
"myconnection" then the command is


remmina -c myconnection


----------

